# Tail light conversion possibility



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey people... I just got this crazy idea regarding tail lights for my 98 200sx/se

I would like to know if anyone have tried to swap the factory tail lights with skyline R33 style. They look like with a little of mods you could do with. If someone has dimensions on the skyline lights and let me know what they are I could compare it with my factory lights see how big of a problem could be to swap them.
The ones mounted on the trunk will probably be a problem to match them to the skyline's.

If anyone knows of somebody that ha done this before and has pictures please let me know


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the dimensions dont look to be at all similar IMO


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

I know, Sometimes I get out of control regarding mods. I think is duable.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

anything is doable, just depends on how much you would like to spend. The main problem I'm gonna see is that 1/2 of the 200sx tails are in the TRUNK, meaning the skyline tail would have to be split, 1/2 going with the trunk 1/2 staying on the rear end.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if they can put them on civics and tegs, you could do it

its all a matter of time, money, and resources


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yap, i saw a pic of one 200sx with the skyline tails, it looked... unique


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

Exactly...uniqueness if what we all crave.

I thought about a couple of things, one was to split the skyline tails...tricky though and it can be expensive. If you brake or split wrong one of those tails, you'll probably waste a pretty penny. But what about getting a spare trunk from a junk yard and modified it to fit the housing of the lights. The main problem I see is probably the closing mechanism of it after its all said and done, and also the matching between the trunk and the rear bumper.

Stealth, where did you see the picture of the car, if you remember can you post the web page on this thread.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I remember seeing a 200sx and a civic on egay.

Also instaed of splitting the tails, you may have better luck cutting out the extra part of the trunk, I'm not sure how much work that would be, but also an optioin.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cutting and reshaping the trunk to fit the tails would probably be easier than slicing the tails in half and having to basically rebuild the one side of the tails


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

That is what I was going to suggest also, a while back I looked into taking altezzas from another car and trying to make them fit into mine. Although the altezzas were alot closer in fit than those skyline tails, I found out that it was gonna take alot more time, modification, and money than I thought. I finally came to the realization that I didn't even really want altezzas, but I wanted unique tail lights. I definately like this idea but fabrication to the back of that car to fit the skyline lights is definately gonna be extensive. If you are able to do it, I would really like to see a write up on how you did it.
Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the problem everyone is missing is look at radio's 200....look at where the curve starts on the tail lights and the length untill they reach the trunk, now look at the sky line tails, look the the curve start point and how far they go untill they reach the trunk. idk how you would over come that. if you did mod an opening to fit the lights in, then they would stick out from the side, or you would then some how need to mod the trunk, and off the top of my head i cant think of anything. also would the curve of the sky line tails even match? i have seen other conversions and i think they all look bad, i have seen a civic with mustag headlights (didnt match at all!!!! but he did get them in, i have seen a prelude with the skyline tails and that just looked dumb) im all about body lines, and i dont think they would match. but if you figure anything out let us know :cheers:
edit: further reading proves no one missed my first point :thumbup: lol sorry


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the inputs......The gaps that will be ramaining in the car side rear panels and trunk will be big if you were to modified, but there's nothin that fiber glass can fix in a car's body.

If I ewver get the balls to do it, and mainly time and money, i'll let you guys know...


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

my car on cardomain...... 


i had some r34's customed unto my '95 sentra...... whatcha ppls think?!?!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

makes the trunk look wierd, but it looks clean.


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

kuya, that looks amazing....That is what i'm talking about...was it hard to do?...an average of how much money did you end up putting on the table.


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

it took several months... and a pretty penny... but i feel it was worth it.... now im thinking of going wider.... only after i get my enigine done...


----------

